# High Visibility Jersey



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

I actually never had a bike Jersey, or any bike clothing at all. I always wore normal clothes when i ride ( except for Sidi shoes on my Road Bike ). But now that i'm getting into riding at night i realized that 90% of my shirts are black, and 90% of the remaining ones are in subdued colors like navy, khaki etc.

I wouldn't mind picking up some high visibility bike jersey. I don't need anything with some fancy brand name or design - jut something bright, comfortable, durable, good looking and hopefully with some reflective stripes on it.

Do you recommend any brand ? 

Where do you recommend i should get it - LBS ? or online ? I imagine online would be cheaper but i could try it on in the store - is it important to try a Jersey on ? Or are Jerseys nothing like bike shoes and as long as it's your size it will be fine ?

Finally what are the most visible colors - is it that neon yellow ? My hydration pack is yellow, but it's not a neon yellow - just bright yellow, but without any fluorescent tinge to it.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to say don't pay the big bucks for a bike specific piece of clothing.

Check your local low end discount store, work ware store, or even Walmart. Look at the work clothing.

I have both short sleeve and long sleeve versions micro-mesh work shirts. (Think football jersey mesh). Hi-vis yellow, with Hi-vis orange crosses, and broad Sctochlite reflective striping. Vertical stripes on the front, X on the back.

They're inexpensive -- less than $20. Bright! Built to keep construction workers from being hit by coworkers driving machines & show them against any kind of background. Cops, EMS, and road crews wear the same colors. Light and easy to throw on over whatever else you're wearing & stuff in your pack when you're not riding.

I bought an extra one, took it apart, and made a pack cover.

Personally I find the yellow based ones more visible than the orange based ones. The orange ones are for when construction workers are against yellow machines (like Cat). The yellow ones for use when orange machines are on site (Hitachi).

If the yellow is good enough for people who work in traffic (Cops, EMS, Road Crews), it's good enough for me. Side benefit - people doing bad stuff tend to stop immediately when they see you coming. They think you're a cop on a bike.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

The reason i'm a bit worried about non-bike stuff, is because when you're on a bike, unless it's a cruiser type bike, which mine is not, your position is very different from a person standing up. So an optimal cut would be different - for example when i ride in regular T-Shirts my lower back often sticks out, and the shirt is tight around my upper back.

Now i don't know to what extent real bike clothing solves these problems because i never tried it, but i would imagine that it would fit better.

I imagine bike clothing would probably also more aerodynamic.

How about not spending big bucks but still getting bike specific clothing ?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ian_C said:


> I'm going to say don't pay the big bucks for a bike specific piece of clothing.
> 
> Check your local low end discount store, work ware store, or even Walmart. Look at the work clothing.
> 
> ...


X 2....Everything that Ian said above..^. Both Home Depot and Lowes sell this stuff too. Lowes sells a a basic Hi-Vis mesh reflective vest that you can wear over anything..< $20.

I own "one" bike specific hi-vis yellow jersey which cost me just under $40. It has black side panels which make it look more sporty so because it had all the other bike specific features ( rear pockets, front zipper, nice light fabric..) I figured it was worth the price. I own some of the "Lightweights" reflective stickers so I added a couple for the back and I'm ready night or day. Hi-Vis colors are more important for day time road use though. At night if you have enough lights ( Andro, you have more than enough light.. ) the shirt you're wearing won't make that much difference.

Just the other day I picked up a nice Hi-Vis ( mesh-like ) red/orange runners jersey from Target...less than $20 on sale. The one I bought is sleeveless so good for really hot weather. The fabric is sheer enough that I should be able to combo with a full black jersey ( same brand/fabric ) when it gets cooler.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> I own "one" bike specific hi-vis yellow jersey which cost me just under $40. It has black side panels which make it look more sporty so because it had all the other bike specific features ( rear pockets, front zipper, nice light fabric..) I figured it was worth the price.


do you *still* think it was worth the price ?



Cat-man-do said:


> Hi-Vis colors are more important for day time road use though. At night if you have enough lights, the shirt you're wearing won't make that much difference.


i agree, but i think it would be a nice touch, so long as it didn't add unnecessary bulk. since it is summer i think it would be silly to wear some sort of a vest on top a T-shirt. but if i could wear a Jersey *instead* of a T-Shirt that would be more in-line with the overall goal of visibility and just look more logical.

i remember on another forum i posted my picture with my road bike and everybody said that i look like i stole the bike because i basically looked like a bum but the bike at that point in time was brand spanking new and shiny.

just trying to achieve some kind of balance.

and who knows - maybe some day i will decide to ride during the day again 

it's just that i've been out with injuries and i'm trying to not make the mistake that i always make of coming back too quickly after my muscles all atrophied as if i went to space for a year. so for now i'm riding only at night, but if all goes well i should start getting out during the day as well.

i was riding 1-2 hours every day about 3 years ago but then i had an accident which put me out of commission, then after it healed i came back too quickly and hurt myself and was out of commission again, so now i'm trying to break the cycle of repeating the same mistakes over and over again. right now i ride mostly to test the new lights - not because i don't want to ride more - but because i need to hold myself back to give my body time to adjust because i have been inactive for so long.

so far i'm not doing a very good job of holding myself back because my calves are in quite some pain today LOL. but the good news is it will rain all week here so hopefully that will help with recovery


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

How about you DIY it with reflective spray paint?

Anyone tried reflective spray paint? [Archive] - Bike Forums






You can cut out your favorite shapes from a cardboard like angels, a bicycle, a unicorn or stars and use it as a template!


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I own a bike specific windbreaker. I didn't get it in Hi-Vis - wasn't thinking that way at the time. Single color with 1 inch ScotchLite stips. The Hi-Vis one is the same.

Its bike specific features, Pit Zips (good for a jacket), and a slightly longer beaver tail.

Bike specific shirts are meant to be the only shirt you wear. They are roadie centered, close fitting, probably slightly more slippery to air fabric, and have those water bottle pockets on the back. I have no use for the pockets - I ride with a water bladder pack.

A lot of bike specific stuff does tend to be a bit more stylish. Since we're talking about being seen by drivers, trendy style doesn't matter to me. If it does to you, go bike specific.

With the work shirts, I wear a T-shirt underneath in the summer. Obviously more in colder temps (and upgrade to the longer sleeve). They tend to be a generous cut, with definitely longer tails than the average shirt. I don't wear them tucked in. I'd say the tail is pretty close (but shorter) than beaver tail on the bike specific jacket. They are loose fitting and cool. A construction worker isn't going to settle for binding, bulky, and hot. I suppose if you're a skinny dude, you might want to get a smaller size, or have it taken in a bit. I've never had an issue with the looser fit getting caught on the bike. I've ridden in upper 20's to lower 30's C (80-95 F) with the short sleeve. In those temps - it's hot regardless of what you're wearing. I can't say I was appreciably hotter than if I didn't have the short sleeved work shirt on. 

I really like the fact that the shirts I wear have Both Hi-Vis yellow and Hi-Vis orange. Plus the ScotchLite is at least 3 times wider than on the bike specific jacket. I think the combination is WAY more visible, both night and day, than ANY bike specific clothing I've seen. And trust me - the Hi-Vis yellow pops at night. Spill from any of my lights makes it glow.

Aerodynamic wise - they're a looser fit. I'm not a roadie racer intent on speed, so the aerodynamics of my clothing doesn't concern me. I wear baggy bike specific shorts over my spandex chamois shorts. (Nobody wants to see a guy my age in spandex.) I'm sure my pack adds more drag than my shirt.

Just go try on a couple of sizes. See if they work for you, or not.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Gundam168 said:


> How about you DIY it with reflective spray paint?
> 
> Anyone tried reflective spray paint? [Archive] - Bike Forums
> 
> You can cut out your favorite shapes from a cardboard like angels, a bicycle, a unicorn or stars and use it as a template!


Seems like a really cool product but i can't picture at the moment how it could be used on a bike. How would you use it ?

You can buy reflective tape that is sew-on type rather than adhesive and just sew it on your shirt. If you use common sense it could probably be made in a way that wouldn't make your shirt feel like you're wearing a cardboard box. I think the key would be not to use long pieces of tape without leaving wide breaks in between to allow for the T-shirt material to stretch:

Amazon.com: Reflexite GP-340 Garment Retroreflective Trim (sew on): 1-3/8 in. x 10 ft. (Fluorescent Lime Yellow): Home Improvement










Reflexite stuff is bright:


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

androgen said:


> Seems like a really cool product but i can't picture at the moment how it could be used on a bike. How would you use it ?


I was actually suggesting it on fabric and not on your bike. How to use it would be something like this I guess...


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Gundam168 said:


> I was actually suggesting it on fabric and not on your bike.


i would personally rather sew on some tape. the tape will most likely be brighter and since no glue would be involved you could remove it if necessary. the paint would make a lot of sense on some surface like a light pole where you can always paint it over with something else to original condition. but on a shirt i think it also may end up wrinkling the material when dried ( depending on the paint ).

if you noticed in their promo video they never actually applied it to anybody's shirt - they put it on guys' shoes, on trees, mailboxes and on toy children's costume - but never on a real piece of clothing ( unless i missed it ).

the reflexite stuff is industry standard. this paint thing is experimental - unless you can find actual user feedback i wouldn't do it, unless you can buy a sample size and paint your old socks with it for a test or something.

if you're not good with sewing you could probably pay a tailor shop 5 - 10 bucks to sew it on for you.

hm ... why don't i just do this myself ?


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay, so I was wrong. I'm sorry. I'll never post again.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> ...do you *still* think it was worth the price ?


Oh hell yeah. Just go into your LBS and price bike jerseys. Not unusual to see jerseys $80 or more. Almost all shops sell the plain ( mono-colored ) Hi-Vis color jerseys. Generally they cost less than the fancy "racer" type jerseys. Still, buy anything at a bike shop that's not on sale and it will cost you. Sometimes you get lucky and find a good deal. Nothing wrong with looking good if you can afford it. Regardless IMO, a Hi-Visibility jersey ( or jacket ) is a necessity if I'm going for a ride on the road and there is still some day light.

The sleeveless Hi-Vis orange/red stuff I just bought will really get seen if/when I decide to wear it. It figures that as soon as I bought it the temperatures in the area went to record lows ( and that in the middle of the summer, who would of thought..) Not cold enough for long sleeves mind you but definitely cool enough at night to wear a wind vest.

@ Ian....I like those Hi-Vis shirts you put up on photo. While I wear baggie shorts on occasion I still like the spandex for on-the-bike-comfort. Just recently I have started using spandex on all my rides and Wow, is there a difference. Yeah, makes you feel self conscious if you have get off the bike to go into a store or something but sometimes you just have to say "screw it", it's only a moment. Better to have the comfort when on the bike. In cooler weather I will wear the baggies though to help keep the boys warm .


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Gundam168 said:


> Okay, so I was wrong. I'm sorry. I'll never post again.


you think outside the box, which from time to time will lead to unexpected results, but it's interesting.

your bar end lights thread inspired me to get some myself.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> It figures that as soon as I bought it the temperatures in the area went to record lows ( and that in the middle of the summer, who would of thought..)


hahahaha ! ! ! i feel your pain ! the exact same thing happened to me ! it was 97 degrees here and i was like that's it i can't take it any more and ordered a 30" industrial fan for the living room. it took me the whole day to assemble the fan and the next day the temperature went from 97 to 67 and there hasn't been a single hot day for weeks since then ! crazy stuff.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> While I wear baggie shorts on occasion I still like the spandex for on-the-bike-comfort. Just recently I have started using spandex on all my rides and Wow, is there a difference. Yeah, makes you feel self conscious if you have get off the bike to go into a store or something but sometimes you just have to say "screw it", it's only a moment. Better to have the comfort when on the bike. In cooler weather I will wear the baggies though to help keep the boys warm .


I wear the spandex bike shorts with chamois for all my rides. I just wear the baggy RaceFace bike shorts over top of them. That way I've got the chamois comfort, less self conscious issues off the bike, and others aren't subjected to "57 year old spandex covered butt." It may not work for everyone, but it works for me.

Early last year I ended up with some saddle sores near the boys. I didn't actually know what saddle sores were before then, but OOOHHHH I found out. I had just been using spandex compression shorts up till then. Research on how to prevent sores occurring again, led me to using chamois cream, chamois shorts, peeling them off as soon after the ride as possible, and immediately washing the area with anti-bacterial soap. Haven't had a problem since. (I know TMI - Over Share - Not night visibility related)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ian_C said:


> I wear the spandex bike shorts with chamois for all my rides. I just wear the baggy RaceFace bike shorts over top of them. That way I've got the chamois comfort, less self conscious issues off the bike, and others aren't subjected to "57 year old spandex covered butt." It may not work for everyone, but it works for me...


I hear ya. I'm in the same age range. Still spandex is just so much more functional to ride with. Easier to move on/off the saddle, more comfortable and rarely will spandex catch hold of the saddle like baggies will do. Only one problem; going into stores to get drinks or snacks. I know I shouldn't let it bother me but it still does. I'm considering bringing along a pair of baggie basketball type ( or gym type shorts ) just to throw over the bike shorts when going into stores. ( if I can get them into my small bag ) Break time should be enjoyable and if someone should start talking to you ( this happens sometimes ) you don't have to stand there feeling awkward.

Then again I don't know why I worry about such things. There are people who go out in public all the time looking like a horse's A** and think they are cooler than Jack Sh**. ( I am of course referring to the doofus's who let their pants fall below their butt exposing their underwear.) Every time I see this it still amazes me that someone could be that stupid to think such attire is cool.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> There are people who go out in public all the time looking like a horse's A** and think they are cooler than Jack Sh**. ( I am of course referring to the doofus's who let their pants fall below their butt exposing their underwear.) Every time I see this it still amazes me that someone could be that stupid to think such attire is cool.


hehe  you know i study this sort of thing for a hobby - not pants, but the whole issue of generational gap. i'm 32 but i already feel i'm getting out of touch with those in their teens and early 20s today. at the same time i feel equally out of touch with you guys, but we have twice the distance ( in terms of years ) between us. so the "cultural change" is accelerating. it is amazing how effective Television has been in erasing the civilization as we know it and replacing it with some sort of a strange circus - and the TV is just warming up 

if anybody wants to know where it is headed you can read Aldous Huxley's "Brave New World" which was written in the 1930s but has accurately predicted Electronic Music, Designer Drugs, Rave Parties, Destruction of Family and Morals, the "if it feels good do it" attitude, and deliberate dumbing down of the masses.

you can read it for free:

http://www.idph.com.br/conteudos/ebooks/BraveNewWorld.pdf

The guy who wrote this book was the brother of the first director of UNESCO, as well as a relative of Charles Darwin - he knew what he was talking about - it wasn't an accident that he ended up being right about basically everything. Another relative of Darwin, named Charles Galton Darwin wrote a similar book called "the next million years" in the 50s but it's a more academic work. on the other hand "Brave New World" is a book most people can read and enjoy because its in the format of science fiction with some love story / adventure mixed in.

there is also a pretty cool movie based on the book, but the movie is not true to the book. the book is hardcore while the movie is more for entertainment, but still better than nothing:

Amazon.com: Brave New World [Blu-ray]: Leonard Nimoy, Peter Gallagher, Daniel Dae Kim: Movies & TV


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Oh hell yeah. Just go into your LBS and price bike jerseys. Not unusual to see jerseys $80 or more. Almost all shops sell the plain ( mono-colored ) Hi-Vis color jerseys. Generally they cost less than the fancy "racer" type jerseys. Still, buy anything at a bike shop that's not on sale and it will cost you. Sometimes you get lucky and find a good deal. Nothing wrong with looking good if you can afford it. Regardless IMO, a Hi-Visibility jersey ( or jacket ) is a necessity if I'm going for a ride on the road and there is still some day light.


well that's why i asked if buying online was an option. local stores have to cover their substantial rent and other operation costs with relatively low volumes of sales so i don't blame them if they mark stuff way up when they can. on the other hand online businesses have larger volumes and lower operation costs so they can sell stuff at much lower prices - but you can't try it on.

of course some people will try something in the store and then buy online or buy online then return it if it doesn't fit, but i would prefer not to do this ...

if i try something at the store and it fits i would rather offer them to match the online price ... but that's extra hassle because i would need to find the same item in the store and online ...

do you think buying a bike specific jersey online makes sense ? there seems to be a number of them in the $25 to $30 range on Amazon ?


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> There are people who go out in public all the time looking like a horse's A** and think they are cooler than Jack Sh**. ( I am of course referring to the doofus's who let their pants fall below their butt exposing their underwear.) Every time I see this it still amazes me that someone could be that stupid to think such attire is cool.


[Old fart mode On] When I was in school, any guy wearing stuff too loose at the waist, was regularly pantsed. [Old fart mode Off]

The funny thing about about that "style" is how it originated.

In prison, the guy with the droopy drawers was advertising his availability for -- errr -- male stress relief. Easier to drop, then pull up quickly if they heard anyone approaching. (Info straight from the mouth of a retired California prison guard & ex-cop.) The guys just kept the wearing stuff the same way when they got out of the pen.

If all these "cool kids" knew what they were saying with the stylish display of their goods -- Let's just say it would be a good time buy stock in any company that makes jeans.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just recently I have started using spandex on all my rides and Wow, is there a difference. Yeah, makes you feel self conscious if you have get off the bike to go into a store or something but sometimes you just have to say "screw it", it's only a moment. Better to have the comfort when on the bike. In cooler weather I will wear the baggies though to help keep the boys warm .


i think if you're dressed as a cyclist ( helmet, cleats, jersey ) nobody will give the spandex a second thought no matter what your age is.

on the other hand if you walk into the store without a helmet, in some baggy shirt ( or that construction vest ), sandals ... and spandex ... they might think you're a nutcase ( again, no matter what your age is )

i personally would probably not go further than about 3 feet from my bike anyway because in Brooklyn stuff gets stolen in 3 minutes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> ...do you think buying a bike specific jersey online makes sense ? there seems to be a number of them in the $25 to $30 range on Amazon ?


I used to do that. Yes it's cheaper but it's not the same as holding the product in your hand, feeling the fabric, looking for seams that are too bulky, trying it on for comfort/fit. You'd be surprised how often that clothing bought on-line will not fit or have some other problem. I've bought large jersey's that I swear were so small they had to be medium size. In a LBS I get to try stuff on. Later if you find something you like better you can return it usually without any hassles.

If I have to leave my bike to go into a store ( just for a few minutes ) I always lock my bike. If I can lock the bike and see it while I'm in the store even better. I only use a small cable with mini-lock ( designed only to prevent casual theft ). Nothing that a good whack from a good size hammer couldn't open so if I see anyone hanging around that looks suspicious I won't leave the bike.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> I used to do that. Yes it's cheaper but it's not the same as holding the product in your hand, feeling the fabric, looking for seams that are too bulky, trying it on for comfort/fit. You'd be surprised how often that clothing bought on-line will not fit or have some other problem. I've bought large jersey's that I swear were so small they had to be medium size. In a LBS I get to try stuff on. Later if you find something you like better you can return it usually without any hassles.


that's the information i was looking for thanks. thanks.

yeah i have a pretty unusually shaped upper body - i always had a problem finding suits that fit - so i guess i would have the same problem with Jerseys.

guess i'll have to go the LBS route or just pick up some regular bright T shirts.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Or buy one of these and program "Dinotte lights are the shiz!" on the display.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Gundam168 said:


> Or buy one of these and program "Dinotte lights are the shiz!" on the display.


my hydration pack would get in the way. also i hope it's not sewn into the fabric, otherwise laundry may be problematic


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> my hydration pack would get in the way. also i hope it's not sewn into the fabric, otherwise laundry may be problematic


androgen, this is right up your alley. Wrap the shirt around your pack and your set, the ultimate rear visibility light. Would I buy one?...Hell NO!...:lol:


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> androgen, this is right up your alley. Wrap the shirt around your pack and your set, the ultimate rear visibility light. Would I buy one?...Hell NO!...:lol:


not at all. i believe in using focused beams for everything but dedicated side lighting. this thing simply wouldn't have the throw required from an effective tail light.

just isn't bright enough to stand out in an environment like this:










it would also probably run out of battery life in 1 hour and fail after 2 weeks.

i think i learned from my experiment with Bike After Dark Fireball spoke lights that a good idea is nothing without a properly engineered implementation.

Dinotte Daytime Red is the perfect tail light. Get two with 4 cell pack each - put one on the seatpost, one on the Helmet and you're good.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> ...*Dinotte Daytime Red* is the perfect tail light. *Get two* with 4 cell pack each - put one on the seatpost, one on the Helmet and you're good.


:skep: ....TWO?....you use freaking TWO!!? :shocked: Dude, when they made you they broke the mold. :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> :skep: ....TWO?....you use freaking TWO!!? :shocked: Dude, when they made you they broke the mold. :yesnod: :lol:


no i only have one Daytime Red and one regular 400R Dinotte. but i would have gotten two Daytime Reds if i was doing it again. i got regular 400R first and i was mislead by Dinotte into thinking it will suit my needs better.

in actuality the Daytime Red is all around better. brighter AND wider AND still gets 12 hours of battery run time on the 4 cell battery. what's not to like ?

the Daytime works great day and night. just bright enough to be seen during the day, just dim enough to not make drivers go off the side of the road from being blinded at night.

it's perfect. everybody should have one, well, two.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Two daytimes would be sweet but 500$:eekster:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> ...i was mislead by Dinotte into thinking it will suit my needs better.....in actuality the Daytime Red is all around better..... everybody should have one, well, two.


The people from DiNotte never met an _Androworldlyian_. You might cut them some slack.


----------



## purifier82 (Oct 13, 2013)

I use this: LED Sport Vest


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

purifier82 said:


> I use this: LED Sport Vest


your link doesn't work but i found the product you are talking about:










i have something similar - it's pointless.

at night it will add little visibility to a proper setup using Dinotte / NiteFlux blinkys and during the day it will add no visibility at all to a yellow T shirt.

mine looks like this:










at least mine would add some visibility to a black T-Shirt during the day.

that sort of a thing would be perfect for walking your dog at night or something like that.


----------

